# Serial cable seems to work but no Bash prompt??



## doncross72 (Oct 3, 2003)

Stupid question here.... I made a serial cable today and hooked it up to my DSR7000 series 2 Dtivo. Using Hyperterminal with 115200 8-N-1-None as the settings. As the tivo reboots, I can see all of the boot information but once it gets down to the '... Sending Done Event' everything seems to come to a halt. No Bash prompt, nothing... Hitting return several times yields nothing. It seems like the cable is good since I can watch the tivo boot in Hyperterminal. I can telnet in via my USB network adapter but just trying for some insurance when I break the USB drivers. Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?? 

Thanks,

Don C.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

short the last 2 pins of the plug, then see if you get an echo in hyperterm (to make sure the send is properly connected)

if that works, check in telnet (type "ps aux") to see if /bin/bash has been run... it should be fairly early in the list... you'll have to scroll back, most likely


----------



## doncross72 (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, I shorted the last 2 pins on the plug for the tivo side and I get an echo in hyperterm when typing.

If I telnet to the tivo and run ps aux, the next to the last process is '/bin/bash -login' and the last process is the 'ps aux' command. Is this the /bin/bash that I am looking for?? There is not one earlier in the list..

Thanks,

Don C.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

no... the one at the end is your telnet session... if there wasn't one earlier, that means that serial bash was never started... check your startup files


----------



## doncross72 (Oct 3, 2003)

That was it. I located the thread about running /bin/bash in the test.conf file. Everything works great.

Thanks for your help!

Don C.


----------



## Orthogon (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm having the same problem as the OP, except that I also cannot telnet in. I see the OP fixed his problems by checking the startup files, but I don't know where I would look, let alone what I would do if I found it.

This is a newly Zippered Hughes DVR40, about a year ago I zipper my other DVR40 without problems and I think I did everything the same way so any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Orthogon (Jul 27, 2004)

Orthogon said:


> I'm having the same problem as the OP, except that I also cannot telnet in. I see the OP fixed his problems by checking the startup files, but I don't know where I would look, let alone what I would do if I found it.
> 
> This is a newly Zippered Hughes DVR40, about a year ago I zipper my other DVR40 without problems and I think I did everything the same way so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Just in case someone down the line has the same problem, I got everything working by starting over on the Zipper process. I made a new zipper CD with the most recent files and rezzippering the hard drive. Everything worked fine after that.


----------

